

Spanish startup will let you remotely control a human avatar - ForHackernews
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2014/12/04/a-spanish-start-up-will-let-you-control-a-human-avatar-remotely-like-the-sims-but-for-real-life/

======
dkersten
With the backlash that Google Glass got for having a camera, I can't really
imagine too many people wearing this crazy headgear.

------
debacle
Isn't this part of the original idea behind justin.tv?

Seems fraught with danger, but in a post-economy economy (har), I guess
everyone needs to be a camwhore.

